# Applying for a working visa while in Canada?



## philmills26 (Jan 23, 2012)

Hi, im going to Newfoundland in June for 3 weeks for a holiday with my Canadian partner. We are looking at maybe staying longer out there. Is it possible to apply and be accepted for a working visa in those 3 weeks?

Thanks


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

It is highly unlikely. You would need to find an employer with a LMO already in place.


----------

